# RecipeDB - Skunk Fart XLCR



## jayse (10/2/08)

Skunk Fart XLCR  Ale - American Pale Ale  All Grain               1 Votes        Brewer's Notes This is a american hop with light, soft grainy, rounded pale malt and wheat malt driven beer. Right below the bottom end of the colour range at 6-7ebc for APA and right in the middle of the IBU, gravity at the very bottom end.Must be served brite. This beer I have brewed a couple times a year for the last three years, most with the exact recipe, a couple with cascade and tried it with many different yeast. Every one as been to die for.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      2 kg JWM Export Pilsner    1.75 kg JWM Traditional Ale Malt    1 kg JWM Wheat Malt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      22 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 60mins)    20 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 10mins)       Yeast     500 ml White Labs WLP008 - East Coast Ale         25L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.045 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.012 (calc)   Bitterness 27.6 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 4.28%   Colour 7 EBC   Batch Size 25L     Fermentation   Primary 20 days   Secondary 20 days


----------

